# أودأن أسأل عن مواد الهندسة الصناعية التي تدرس في جامعة البترول والمعادن وفي الجامعات



## أسير الحزن والشوق (25 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
أود ياشباب أن أسأل عن المواد التي يدرسونها قسم الهندسة الصناعية في جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن وجامعة الملك عبد العزيز وباقي الجامعات السعودية أريد المواد بالتفصيل الممل ( هذا لطلاب الهندسة الصناعية داخل أرض السعودية الحبيبة ) .

أما بالنسبة للذين يدرسون قسم الهندسة الصناعية فأود منهم أنيذكروا لي المواد أيضا التي تدرس في القسم سواءا كان في أي جامعة في اي دولة عربية أو أجنبية ( المواد بالتفصيل صح إني غلبتكم )

وسؤالي الثاني لأصحاب الخبرة والمهندسيين الصناعيين : ماهو التخصص الجيد في الهندسة الصناعية والمتوفر له العمل ؟! وهل يوجد تخصصات في الهندسة الصناعية مثل العلوم ولأ هوا تخصص واحد وبس مافي تفرعات في القسم ؟؟!

وشكرا .................
وأبشركم أنه تم قبولي قي كلية الهندسة الصناعية بعد إتمامي سنة كاملة إعداد هندسة عام ولم يتم قبولي في هندسة الإتصالات كما كنت أود ( بس الجميع شجعني في الهندسة الصناعية والبركة فيكم ؟! شو رأيكم ؟!)


----------



## الفيصليه (25 أغسطس 2006)

*مهندس من فلسطين*

الله معاك والله يقويك وأنا أشجعك على عملك 
أخوك الهندس محمد فؤاد السيد مهندس صناعي سنه ثانيه من الجامعة الأسلاميه غزه


----------



## ISE_Prof (26 أغسطس 2006)

حياك الله و أتمنى لك مستقبل مشرق في الهندسة الصناعية

أما بالنسبة للمواد التي تدرس في قسم الهندسة الصناعية في جامعة الملك فهد للبترول و المعادن فهي:

SE-201 Introduction to Systems Engineering 
SE-205 Engineering Probability and Statistics
SE-301 Numerical Methods 
SE-302 Linear Control Systems
SE-303 Operations Research I
SE-305 Optimization Methods
SE-320 Quality Control and Industrial Statistics 
SE-322 Manufacturing Technology 
SE-323 Methods Engineering 
SE-325 Engineering Statistics 
SE-401 Computer Control Systems 
SE-402 Production Systems and Inventory Control 
SE-405 Stochastic Systems Simulation 
SE-421 Operations Research II 
SE-422 Facility Layout and Location
SE-429 Maintenance Planning and Control 
SE-443 Human Factors Engineering 
SE-447 Decision Making 
SE-448 Sequencing and Scheduling 
SE-449 Special Topics in Industrial Engineering & Operations Research 
SE-450 Methodology for Large Scale Systems 
SE-463 Theory of Stochastic Systems 
SE-464 Industrial Information Systems 
SE-465 Industrial Safety 
SE-480 Reliability and Maintainability 
SE-490 Systems Engineering Senior Project ​


----------



## eng_eslam (26 أغسطس 2006)

متشكر جدا يا اخise_prof


----------



## أسير الحزن والشوق (26 أغسطس 2006)

*شكرا للجميع الذين ساعدوني*

شكرا للجميع للمساعدة وشكرا لمن أعطاني المواد في جامعة البترول وشكرالأخي من فلسطين وأود أن أسألك عن إمكانيات الهندسة الصناعية في الإسلامية لأني في الإسلامية بدرس


----------

